# Budget Case Advice Antec vs Thermaltake V3



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey all. I want to upgrade my case to something that can contribute to lower CPU temps. My budget is limited so it isnt easy. Today I was looking at the Antec 300 and the Thermaltake V3.

My current case is a cheap Rosewill case. 

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 31, 2010)

I would take the 300 in a heartbeat. Its a little bit uglier but if you know the how, there is a Millon posiblities. Just ask around here to another people with Antec 300.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd take the antec any day. Maybe its because I don't really like TT lol. Anyways, the 300 has a proven track record. To how much is your budget limited?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 31, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> I'd take the antec any day. Maybe its because I don't really like TT lol. Anyways, the 300 has a proven track record. To how much is your budget limited?



Im not sure on how much I can spend but not over $80.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 31, 2010)

I have an Antec 300, and I must say I am very impressed... and the PC being on the bottom, the top USB and power things and audio jacks are useful


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 31, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Im not sure on how much I can spend but not over $80.



Are these 2 cases final contestants or do you wish more options?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 31, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Are these 2 cases final contestants or do you wish more options?



No those are just the ones I looked at today. I heard good things about the 300 a while back. I looked at some Cooleemaster cases as well.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 31, 2010)

If you can wait a bit till this thing has free shipping i think this would the best choice by quite a margin.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129073&cm_re=antec-_-11-129-073-_-Product

Unless the CM 690 (the original) is at less than 80. In that case, get the CM 690


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 31, 2010)

LittleLizard said:


> If you can wait a bit till this thing has free shipping i think this would the best choice by quite a margin.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129073&cm_re=antec-_-11-129-073-_-Product
> 
> Unless the CM 690 (the original) is at less than 80. In that case, get the CM 690



Ha you beat me to it! That would be a good option too, this case, after all these years has some kind of cult following lol. I've worked on some, I gotta admit I'm impressed. If I didn't have a 922, that would defo be my case.

I just saw this deal, refurbished. That is, if you wanna stick to NV http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=270


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 31, 2010)

LittleLizard said:


> If you can wait a bit till this thing has free shipping i think this would the best choice by quite a margin.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129073&cm_re=antec-_-11-129-073-_-Product
> 
> Unless the CM 690 (the original) is at less than 80. In that case, get the CM 690





assaulter_99 said:


> Ha you beat me to it! That would be a good option too, this case, after all these years has some kind of cult following lol. I've worked on some, I gotta admit I'm impressed. If I didn't have a 922, that would defo be my case.
> 
> I just saw this deal, refurbished. That is, if you wanna stick to NV http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=270



Nice. Yeah I was looking at the CM 690 in the store today and I really liked it. Im gonna be looking to pick up a case next week or so. The CM 690 seems like a much better case then the 300 and V3.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Take a look at these three cases from Cooler Master. 

CM 690 (I have this and I love it, it has a ton of options.) 

Centurion 534 A good cheap case. 

Another good option... 

Centurion 590 This case is very similar to the CM 690. Just not as many fans/flashy.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Take a look at these two cases from Cooler Master.
> 
> CM 690 (I have this and I love it, it has a ton of options.)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the ideas! 
I think the CM 690 is pretty awesome since I am planning on OC'ing and will need more air pumping into it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Make sure to look at the 590 as well, it's basically the same thing without the bottom 140mm fan and different racks/outside attachments.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 31, 2010)

i would take the 300, i love mine and haven't regretted buying it


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 31, 2010)

I loved my A300, but I've also heard great things about the NZXT Beta Evo and the Cooler Master Centurion 590


----------



## n-ster (Mar 31, 2010)

If you don't mind breaking the budget, haf 922  90.95$ + free ship

http://www.thegreatguys.com/servlet/the-22370/Coolermaster-HAF-Mini-922/Detail?zmam=64461962&zmas=1&zmac=18&zmap=RC-922M-KKN1-GP


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 31, 2010)

The CM 590 is almost as good as the CM 690 except for the fact it doesnt have a reset button.

EDIT: Now that im thinking, isnt the NZXT Tempest (the original) around 80? Its matches the airflow of the CM690 altough it exchanges quality for looks. (Thats IMO)


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah I will look at all your suggestions. Im not in a hurry to get it so I will take a looks at these cases in more detail. 

Thanks, so far I see alot of different choices.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey. I just picked up a CM 690 for $50 ($70 but $20 Mail-in rebate)
Now all I need to do is to replace the chassis. 

Thanks again for all your help.

Dan


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice. Almost as good for what I got mine for.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 4, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Hey. I just picked up a CM 690 for $50 ($70 but $20 Mail-in rebate)
> Now all I need to do is to replace the chassis.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.
> ...



Nice dude The 690 is better then both the 300 or the V3. I got a v3 brand new for $40 shipped as my 2nd cruncher rig and I like it (for a cheap simple case).


----------

